

Do we need a women-only tech space? - TWSS
http://youruisucks.tumblr.com/post/19742417245/do-we-need-a-women-only-tech-space

======
amilanez
Segregation is an unsustainable way to deal with the problem. The answer is
women in tech, in larger numbers and with greater influence.

Women speaking out has an influence. It puts the issue of sexism and responses
to it on the table. Katie and Shanley, thank you.

~~~
TWSS
OP here - my proposal is that we might benefit from women-only support groups
where we can share the frustrations and experiences of being in the minority,
not women-only workplaces.

That said, there's some research that single-sex education leads to better
student outcomes, especially for girls. I wonder if similar research has been
done for work environments.

I'm also very grateful to Katie and Shanley for being brave enough to stand up
and write about their experiences.

~~~
amilanez
A strain of academic literature suggests that single-sex higher education may
be problematic in that it accentuates separateness. Separateness can build
confidence, but in my experience it's local confidence, pertaining only to the
controlled environment that produced it. Otherwise, separateness is simply
different, contributing to a sense of being an outsider. And I think that this
is a bad thing.

------
gergles
> "Single-sex education results in better student outcomes"

Um, citation needed. See
<http://www.sciencemag.org/content/333/6050/1706.full> for a counter-citation
from _Science_.

Single-sex anything does not provide long-term benefits, but instead just
pushes the problem out of sight.

~~~
TWSS
Well, here's the first one that came up when I Googled:
[http://eric.ed.gov/ERICWebPortal/search/detailmini.jsp?_nfpb...](http://eric.ed.gov/ERICWebPortal/search/detailmini.jsp?_nfpb=true&_&ERICExtSearch_SearchValue_0=ED492000&ERICExtSearch_SearchType_0=no&accno=ED492000)

I'm interested in reading the article, is there a free version somewhere?

------
kstenerud
"Single-sex education results in better student outcomes."

According to whom?

Personally, I'm not even convinced that age segregation in education is a good
idea.

